# Review my AI Hydra settings



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have 3 AI Hydras in a 4 foot 150 gallon tank. I have been in the hobby for over a year now and I have run these lights when my Apex for about 8 months now. To be honest, programming lights is a bit greek to me, and I can't seem to find the optimal settings for my tank. I have mostly softies, as SPS just don't survive in my tank...I would like to change that. I also have a beautiful orange chalice that has now become bleached. If possible I would like to get it's color back.

Originally I ran the following at max for 7 hours a day at 100% intensity:
R: 45
G: 45
B: 65
RB: 65
DB: 65
V: 65
UV: 40
CW: 30
WW: 30
NW: 40

I have since changed my curve to run at max for 5 hours a day with the following settings at 100% intensity:
R: 45
G: 45
B: 65
RB: 65
DB: 65
V: 65
UV: 40
CW: 45
WW: 0
NW: 0

Attached is my curve. I have it set like that in the morning so it's a bit brighter when I leave for work at 8AM, and have it set so that it's still max brightness when I get home from work to feed them.

Name: apex curve.jpg
Views: 5
Size: 23.5 KB


Please let me know what you think of my new profile and if it will potentially fix my problem, or if you can add anything to my profile.

Thanks,


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had 3 hydras over my 100 gal and now two over my 80 gal. 

your intensities don't look anything crazy, perhaps you can pull out 10% of the cool whites because the whites on the AI's i find are very strong. i've actually had worse results with the red/green/UV/violet on my old tank when i changed from the AI sol super blues. 

now, i run 70% peak for 4 hours on royal blue and deep blue, and 5% on everything else on the new tank. i have a few harder to keep acros that are directly under them and have really great color, some being tyree pink lemonade, strawberry shortcake, RR orange passion (altho still trying to get back that orange polyp). i can't say for sure that it's due to the hydra because the tank also has 4 ATI T5 bulbs.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I didnt even know, but apparently B, WW, and NW arent even an option on the Hydra so I reduced them to 0. I've been told by some Apex guys that my PAR might be high with the amount of blue I am showing. Though I have no way to test my PAR.


----------

